
Launch HN: We.fo – Smart landing pages for any podcast - christianholman
https://we.fo/?ref=hackernews
======
mmili
Most landing pages that I've gone to for podcasts are rather dated and not
aesthetically pleasing. This seems to kind of remove that for me. Wondering
what people with actual podcasts think though.

